# FOUND: Pics of Marty as all have been wanting to see!!!



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

I have searched high and low and finnaly have found the pics of Marty (Malawian Pro) AKA ChapsMan. Im sorry to tell ya' girls but it aitn what you been looking forward too. If any of the mods find this post offensive im sorry i think the truth should be revealed!!! He promised many customers photos of him yet none have recieved them so here are their photos....







































Im sorry to any of those who's sleep has been affected by these disturbing photos. Please join me for thearpy tonight on the FF chat.

MarineFish~MF~Bradley Hall


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

Whew, thats scary. Well, I guess now we know why he's been hiding, huh?


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

But may I ask? WHO wears white tennis shoes with their S&M costume??? Total fashion foupaux!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

I find those pictures very offensive. I can't believe you posted them. White shoes with that outfit? a sweater under the studded leather straps? I can't believe it. What really surprises me is that nobody is even looking at him except the person with the camera. That must be San Francisco. By the way, would anyone care for some cottage cheese with their fruit?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


How i was so hoping those photo's wouldn't resurface!


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Ahem...where is the front view? :wink:


----------



## tonkstoy2003 (Jun 12, 2006)

uhm.. what? LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2006)

lmao!
that's pretty funny....disturbing, and im a bit traumatized....but funny. :lol:


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

i couldn't resist getting ole' "ChapsMan" good this time!!! Prite sorry to disapoint you theres no frontal view.....


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

MARTY!

Umm.....well...uh....hmm.......let me think.......................

omg that's...wow.........what are the words..........let me think.....


ah heck with it your such a dork! lol


----------



## dolphinkid (Jan 26, 2006)

*icckkkyyy lol..... so thaatttsss why hes been hidin in the dark bout it.... mmhmm...icic.. :lol: 

lol, you guys are awful  but i guess thats partially why we like yall so much :roll: *


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

That's gross, but marty tells us that that was before he shaved! lmao I will have nightmares tonight.


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

well im back up those horrid images kept me awake!!


----------



## msdolittle (Mar 4, 2006)

You guys are so funny!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Darn it you guys. I was hoping if I ignored this post long enough it would just go away. But you keep posting and bringing it to the top again and forcing me to look at it again.

AAhhhhh!


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

*DOH*

*Now I ended up bumping the post to the top of the list.*


----------



## MarineFish (Mar 6, 2006)

Well dave thanks for not deleting my post I'm glad all the mods were supportive while i released the truth about our dear friend Marty.... That is if we can ever look at him the same way again? Other than his "Chap Day's" hes a great guy has nice fish for sale. But its just this one thing....


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

That`s enough to make me lose my dinner.:roll:


----------

